# Dedicated Cycle Ways



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Why to the idiots in lycra insist on slowing up all the rush hour traffic when for their safety there is a dedicated cycle path adjacent? (I am talking a widened cycle/pathway and not a red painted area of the road)

Fucking ignorant twat!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

And then they complain when a car gets "close" to them! Bunch of lycra moron spunk warriors.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Why to the idiots in lycra insist on slowing up all the rush hour traffic when for their safety there is a dedicated cycle path adjacent? (I am talking a widened cycle/pathway and not a red painted area of the road)
> 
> Fucking ignorant twat!


 *+1*
Gives a bad name to cyclists.
Only place near me with dedicated cycle lanes are the ones shared with the occasional in town bus lanes! What fuckwit thought of that.
As soon as the bus lane approaches a busy junction or exits the town for the busy trunk road the lane ends.
Fucking marvellous.
If the twats in Whitehall actually gave a shit about real pollution to the planet and not all the revenue raising Carbon bollocks they'd give the chauffeur a day off for one day a year to cycle and then they'd see how pathetic and inadequate the cycle lane system is. In Denmark there is a substantial kerb to separate inconsiderate twat drivers from bikes.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

The problem with cycleways is bloody pedestrians! Why can't pedestrians walk on footways and keep off the cycleway? Blah blah etc.

I guess you would have to have cycled to work for many years to appreciate just how fast and smooth a road is for cycling and how a pedestrian doesn't expect a bicycle to approach at 30mph.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> The problem with cycleways is bloody pedestrians! Why can't pedestrians walk on footways and keep off the cycleway? Blah blah etc.
> 
> I guess you would have to have cycled to work for many years to appreciate just how fast and smooth a road is for cycling and how a pedestrian doesn't expect a bicycle to approach at 30mph.


Erm hang on a minute, the fact there might be a pedestrian big deal. That doesnt mean an inorant cyclist has the right to slow down a main road by refusing to use the adjacent (separate) cycle path.

In my opinion any cyclist on the road in these circumstances should get a fixed £60 fine and 3 points on their driving licence! (added at a later date if they dont currently have a driving licence)


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Erm hang on a minute, the fact there might be a pedestrian big deal. That doesnt mean an inorant cyclist has the right to slow down a main road by refusing to use the adjacent (separate) cycle path.
> 
> In my opinion any cyclist on the road in these circumstances should get a fixed £60 fine and 3 points on their driving licence! (added at a later date if they dont currently have a driving licence)


I'm afraid they have every right to use the road even when there's a cycle path available. In fact, they have as much right to use it as you do in your car.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Erm hang on a minute, the fact there might be a pedestrian big deal. That doesnt mean an inorant cyclist has the right to slow down a main road by refusing to use the adjacent (separate) cycle path.
> ...


It is time that cyclists that it was made compulsory for cyclist to use dedicated cycleways. They are there for their safety and if they are not prepared to use these safe routes they should be fined £60 for the privilege of risking their lives and holding up traffic.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

mighTy Tee said:


> It is time that cyclists that it was made compulsory for cyclist to use dedicated cycleways. They are there for their safety and if they are not prepared to use these safe routes they should be fined £60 for the privilege of risking their lives and holding up traffic.


I'm sure that makes for great forum posts, but is complete nonsense. Cycleways are made for the local council to appear to helping the environment by promoting green travel. In reality a cycle path is covering in wet leaves, thorns, broken glass and other obstacles. It's like driving your car in the gutter all the time, full of the debris and prone to causing punctures.

There's the very same arguments on car and bike forums all over the internet. You can side with the car-only drivers who curse anyone not driving a car DARING to use their roads. You can side with motorbike-only riders who curse both cyclists and car drivers for lack of awareness. I'm one of the last group who cycled everywhere until I was 24, rode a motorbike until I was 41 and now have a car as well. Bring it on!


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Erm hang on a minute, the fact there might be a pedestrian big deal. That doesnt mean an inorant cyclist has the right to slow down a main road by refusing to use the adjacent (separate) cycle path.
> ...


Yes they have the right to use the road.

But if there is a dedicated "cycle" path, why NOT use it?

Ohh, just I read that it's full of leaves and "debris".... :roll:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> Yes they have the right to use the road.
> 
> But if there is a dedicated "cycle" path, why NOT use it?
> 
> Ohh, just I read that it's full of leaves and "debris".... :roll:


You know what, it's their choice, so drivers should probably just wind their necks in and stop whining about every little thing that affects their journey.

Driving is one of the least labour-intensive things we have to do. There is virtually no effort involved at all and yet we *still* bitch like little children when something inconveniences us for a few seconds. It's ridiculous.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes they have the right to use the road.
> ...


If you read on most forums, it is actually the cyclists who complain more! Least labour intensive, maybe...but not the least stressful.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> If you read on most forums, it is actually the cyclists who complain more! Least labour intensive, maybe...but not the least stressful.


 Driving is only as stressful as you make it.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > It is time that cyclists that it was made compulsory for cyclist to use dedicated cycleways. They are there for their safety and if they are not prepared to use these safe routes they should be fined £60 for the privilege of risking their lives and holding up traffic.
> ...


FYI as a cyclist I will do my best to cause the minimum amount of disruption to other road users and would much prefer to use dedicated cycleways than be on busy roads. As a driver I always give cyclists a very wide berth where the cyclist has no choice but to use the roadway, however if there is a dedicated adjacent cycleway then that berth reduces from maximum possible (normally 2m plus) to a less reasonable 1m.

_I am talking a proper adjacent cycleway and not the stupid and often unreasonable painted area on the road (which often suggests that a car can safely pass a cyclist without crossing the centre white line)_


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the majority are okay, and as usual it's the minority that causes concern.

Like the twat I nearly hit last night when going into a roundabout, who I didn't see coming from my left (so he should have stopped anyway) as he was wearing all dark clothes, no lights, and using his bloody mobile, which he dropped as I did an emergency stop and he skidded.

No idea why he thinks he'll come out on top when riding a bike against a car. I ride a motorbike and always ride defensively as no crumple zones on the bike and I know I'll come off worse even if I was in the right..

End


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> As a driver I always give cyclists a very wide berth where the cyclist has no choice but to use the roadway, however if there is a dedicated adjacent cycleway then that berth reduces from maximum possible (normally 2m plus) to a less reasonable 1m.


Because it's your job to teach people a lesson or punish them for making decisions you disagree with...


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> If you read on most forums, it is actually the cyclists who complain more! Least labour intensive, maybe...but not the least stressful.


We'll, firstly, so what? You don't earn the right to whine just because they do - we're not kids anymore. Secondly, they have a hell of a lot more to lose when they encounter a bad driver, so it's understandable they feel strongly about it.

If you're getting stressed while driving, there's only one person to blame. No one can *make* you stressed - you have to *let* them stress you.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > As a driver I always give cyclists a very wide berth where the cyclist has no choice but to use the roadway, however if there is a dedicated adjacent cycleway then that berth reduces from maximum possible (normally 2m plus) to a less reasonable 1m.
> ...


Perhaps it's because roads next to cycle lanes tend to be narrower. :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


 :roll:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > As a driver I always give cyclists a very wide berth where the cyclist has no choice but to use the roadway, however if there is a dedicated adjacent cycleway then that berth reduces from maximum possible (normally 2m plus) to a less reasonable 1m.
> ...


Not at all, most people would regard 1m as a wide berth.

The law should be changed to make it compulsory for all cyclist to use adjacent cycleways when this is an option, with a £60 fine. Cycleways are the safe alternative to riding on road which have been instated at great cost to the tax payers. Cyclist campaign for these safer routes, then refuse use them.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Spandex said:


> zltm089 said:
> 
> 
> > If you read on most forums, it is actually the cyclists who complain more! Least labour intensive, maybe...but not the least stressful.
> ...


And there we go again, the arrogant and "i own the road" attitude of the eco warrior ....Fighting for safer roads for cyclists, fighting against bad drivers, let's all wear our helmet cameras and harass all these audi/ bmw, cab, bus, mini van drivers! Fighting for the right NOT to use cycle lanes!

We are the cyclists!


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Not at all, most people would regard 1m as a wide berth.
> 
> The law should be changed to make it compulsory for all cyclist to use adjacent cycleways when this is an option, with a £60 fine. Cycleways are the safe alternative to riding on road which have been instated at great cost to the tax payers. Cyclist campaign for these safer routes, then refuse use them.


Right, so why do you give a different distance for when a cyclist isn't using a cycle lane?

And 1m is nowhere near a "wide berth". If they had to swerve to avoid a pothole or sunken drain, they're going to get clipped by you.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

zltm089 said:


> And there we go again, the arrogant and "i own the road" attitude of the eco warrior ....Fighting for safer roads for cyclists, fighting against bad drivers, let's all wear our helmet cameras and harass all these audi/ bmw, cab, bus, mini van drivers! Fighting for the right NOT to use cycle lanes!
> 
> We are the cyclists!


I'm not sure I understand the point you're trying to make. There are militant cyclists out there. They're tits. I get it. But they have as much right to use the roads as you do, so why whine about it. Just overtake them when there's room.

Also, why is a militant cyclist having a bitch-fit about drivers any different from you having a bitch-fit about cyclists? I don't cycle myself, but honestly I lump you all in the same group. Just a bunch of people with a massive sense of entitlement trying to turn every journey into a battle. All as bad as each other.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Not at all, most people would regard 1m as a wide berth.
> ...


I never said 1m was a wide berth, it is sufficient (and more than many drivers give on roads where there is no adjacent cycleway).

The roads are full of pot holes round here - the cycleways are nice fresh and smooth tarmac and often have priority "traffic light" systems at major junctions, making them many hundred times safer for cyclists. Problem is some cyclists are so thick and arrogant to realise this.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > mighTy Tee said:
> ...


You said most people would regard 1m as a wide berth. Do you not regard it as a wide berth then?

You've still not explained why you give 2m for cyclists normally and reduce this to 1m when there's a cycle path available that they're not using.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Spandex said:


> mighTy Tee said:
> 
> 
> > Spandex said:
> ...


I will always give cyclists the maximum berth possible (2+m) when there is no alternative (cycleway). However if a cyclist will not use an adjacent cycleway then they are not given the courtesy of excessive road space.

Simply put manners cost nothing, (analogy) you are more respectful to someone who offers you courtesy or a thank you (in this case freeing up the road by using the cycleway) than someone who does not show you respect or does not say thank you.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Courtesy?? Giving cyclists plenty of room isn't _courtesy_. It's a safety issue, and frankly, adjusting that space based on your own weird little rules of the road is ridiculous. By law, they're allowed to ride on the road regardless of the availability of cycle paths, and you don't get to decide when that's appropriate and when it's not.

I love it when people get all pompous about manners. If manners were so important to you, you'd display them regardless of the situation.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

it is the degree of manners that I show that is different, otherwise I would just mow them down.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

mighTy Tee said:


> it is the degree of manners that I show that is different, otherwise I would just mow them down.


It's not really manners if it's conditional on the other person.

I hope all the cyclists who get the generous "2m+" treatment realise just how magnanimous you're being. Maybe if they don't send you a thank you letter they should get a £60 fine too?


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

One metre is fuck all when at speed, ie fifty plus miles an hour. 
One metre at twenty -ish mile an hour, is sufficient room in my opinion. Especially when you have heard/notice the vehicle slow down so do realise that at least this time you won't be mown down!
_One metre at over a hundred is fucking scary, especially on three wheels! Lewis! :roll: _


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Skeee said:


> One metre is fuck all when at speed, ie fifty plus miles an hour.
> One metre at twenty -ish mile an hour, is sufficient room in my opinion. Especially when you have heard/notice the vehicle slow down so do realise that at least this time you won't be mown down!
> _One metre at over a hundred is fucking scary, especially on three wheels! Lewis! :roll: _


1m is sufficient at 20mph as long as nothing goes wrong. As it's impossible to predict whether or not something will go wrong it makes sense to give more room just in case.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Skeee said:
> 
> 
> > One metre is fuck all when at speed, ie fifty plus miles an hour.
> ...


Reading your last dozen or so posts spandex, you must be a fucking saint :roll:

*we need a tosser smiley*


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

brian1978 said:


> Reading your last dozen or so posts spandex, you must be a fucking saint :roll:
> 
> *we need a tosser smiley*


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > Skeee said:
> ...


  :lol:


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Reading your last dozen or so posts spandex, you must be a fucking saint :roll:
> 
> *we need a tosser smiley*


Yeah, making sure I don't get too close to a cyclist makes me a saint... Bellend.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Reading your last dozen or so posts spandex, you must be a fucking saint :roll:
> ...


Your so obsessed with being right you are missing my whole fucking point.

You are coming across as a complete penis. Don't you get it?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Your so obsessed with being right you are missing my whole fucking point.
> 
> You are coming across as a complete penis. Don't you get it?


I don't care what a halfwit like you thinks about me. Don't you get it?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Your so obsessed with being right you are missing my whole fucking point.
> ...


Halfwit???

You seem angry. I don't give a flying fuck what you think about me either. 
The fact that you seem to have ongoing crusade to prove the entire world wrong at any cost is entertaining at best, pretty sad at worst.

It seems to be a recurring trait that whenever someone hits close to the bone with you, you tend to get personal and bitchey.

Come down a peg or two, you ain't all that fella.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Halfwit???
> 
> You seem angry. I don't give a flying fuck what you think about me either.
> The fact that you seem to have ongoing crusade to prove the entire world wrong at any cost is entertaining at best, pretty sad at worst.
> ...


Yes, halfwit. I don't think you're very bright.

So why did you get personal and bitchy? You weren't even involved in the discussion but still couldn't resist.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > Halfwit???
> ...


I can imagine you being that knobby know it all prick with no real friends. You really are quite a nasty little worm.

You are quite a bright guy spandex but you really don't do yourself any favours, do you?

Carry on, dig yourself a hole.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> Spandex said:
> 
> 
> > brian1978 said:
> ...


A hole? You started this, like you always do. Do you think people will read this and think "poor Brian, what did he do to deserve that"?

Anyway, you know the score from all the similar spats you've had with other people on here... Some mod will be along to delete this rubbish eventually.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Anyway, you know the score from all the similar spats you've had with other people on here... Some mod will be along to delete this rubbish eventually.


Seriously, there isn't a day goes by where you don't seem to be in several pointless "I must prove you all wrong" debates with several forum members.

Try, just this once, to resist the urge to have the last word, you can't be correct all the time, no matter how smart you _think_ you are.


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I think I want to buy a horse. I'm sure I could create an interesting thread about riding it on public roads.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Pugwash69 said:


> I think I want to buy a horse. I'm sure I could create an interesting thread about riding it on public roads.


So long as you practice a nice friendly wave to thank those that slow down for you, you will be fine.

When I lived in the Midlands nearly every horse rider was friendly and acknowledged courteous driving, down South the majority of riders are too far up their own backside to give a friendly wave.


----------



## zltm089 (Jul 27, 2009)

Pugwash69 said:


> I think I want to buy a horse. I'm sure I could create an interesting thread about riding it on public roads.


I just wish for 1 day, roads will be closed to cyclists, buses, mini cabs, motorbikes, white van drivers, horses, and any car under 200bhp.

Would be heaven!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

zltm089 said:


> Pugwash69 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I want to buy a horse. I'm sure I could create an interesting thread about riding it on public roads.
> ...


Not really, you would just encounter an 85 year old in a 450bhp Scooby doing 25 in a 60 :lol:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

I kid you not, I came upon this chap doing 20mph down the middle of the road. He sped up to 60 after a few miles!


----------

